# Show us your Bucks!



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I had an opportunity to sitdown tonight and share some old hunting photo's with a old hunting buddy of mine. It really got our juices flowing for this upcoming season. I thought it would be a good idea for all of us OGF members to share some photo's. If you got them, let's see them. If there is a story behind them, please feel free to share. You know we all like good hunting stories! Ill go ahead and start things off. These are two of my european mounts. The 6-point was shot during the gun season of 2003. The 8-point was shot during the gun season of 2004. I don't know about you guys, but at this point I am drooling at the mouth to get out in the woods with my bow at hand!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i got him about 10 years back during gun season.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's a buddy of mine, who has since past away, with a monster Harrison County deer shot in the '04 season.

I'm sure many of you guys have seen this picture before, but I never get tired of showing it.

Al was a helluva guy, and never quit smiling after he shot this deer.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's me and two buds with our bucks from last season.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's a better shot of the heads.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll try to post the pic of my best to date. It's an 11 pt that I got in 1999.










CG


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a few of my mounts.
These are all bowkills.
This pic was taken in the garage of my last house.
They are now hanging on the wall in my computer room.
You guys have posted some nice Bucks!


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

My 8pt from gun season 2003. And personal best, also very first buck. So it made this buck special.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice bucks fellas. I especially liek the bottom buck on lewis picture. Nice character.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm a meat hunter and usually shoot the first three deer that walk infront of me. I allmost always take does. I did get this nice 7 point 2 years ago though.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

My best to date. Taken in 2001.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Best to date taken 11-30-05 
grossed 176 3/8 in
netted 150 0/8 in


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Bow, 212 net taken in 2001 by a close friend and hunting partner


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Muzzleloader late season. Taken by myself. Net 155 5/8th.
PR


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow these are some crazy bucks!
Nice job guys!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

heres my 2 bucks so far. The 8 point was my first deer and I shot it with a shotgun in 2001. The 11 point I shot with my bow in 2005.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

A good friends bow kill back in 2001 . Man , I wish I would have taken this one ! LOL


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

AHH now thats gettin me in the mood to sit in a tree.. thanks guys..


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

cant figure out how to put mine on here DANGIT!!any help fellas


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

All i know to tell you is how i did it. 

Start your "own" photo album on here, and put the pictures you want to post in there. 

Then "reply" to the post and click "advanced" option. In there is a option on right that says "photos" ..click that and it will bring up your album. Click on the picture and it will put a bunch of mumbo jumbo in the window. Then once you post it..it shows up as a picture. 

Hope that help. There is probably a better way..but thats the only way I know how. I am far from a computer whiz lol.

PR


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Finally got it.My best to date.Thanx for the help pure river.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Any time!! 

great buck!! HE'S A HORSE!!!

PR


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

correction the 11 was shot in 2004. Nice bucks guys.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## ernie gooding (Aug 26, 2006)

That's what Ohio's all about right there! Don't think I've ever seen a bachelor group that impressive!! That buck in the middle looks like a real bruiser. Hope you get him this fall!!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That group pic is great. I bet the manufacturer of your camera would love to have that pic to advertise with.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Great pic!!

What kind of camera was that taken with. I am looking at getting one, but dont really feel like dishing out 300+. The moultrie one for 99 bucks seems to do the trick.

I'm not really concerned at much with quality of the picture. If its good enough to at least make out if its a good buck the camera has served its purpose.

thanks,

PR


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I think its the 2.0 megapixel Steal Cam. Here is the link to it in Cabela's.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20098&hasJS=true

The price has droped quite a bit and it's a quality unit. They also make one with a LCD screen so you can view your picks in the field and delete the ones you don't want. This would be well worth the $ in my opinion.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shot this guy on Christmas Eve. He put the hurt on me. I had to drag him out myself.Bob


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful deer Bobk. I'm looking for one just like that this year.


----------

